# Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?



## syndrom (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

was macht sich besser eine senke oder Köderfischreuse ?


----------



## angelndes_sofa (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				syndrom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> was macht sich besser eine senke oder Köderfischreuse ?


 

Keine Ahnung :m lol


----------



## forellenudo (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



> was macht sich besser eine senke oder Köderfischreuse ?


wo an der Wand?|kopfkrat ich denke mal du meinst was besser ist zum Fangen von Köderfischen,oder?
Ich Benutze am Rhein immer ne Senke,bissel Brot rein und ab ins Wasser damit,hab eigentlich immer ein paar drin,mit eine Köderfischreuse hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## barsch-jäger (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung :m lol


|good: 


würde auch ne senke bevorzugen, falls erlaubt..
selber stippen mit ner feinen posenmontage macht aber mehr spaß
meint
barsch-jäger


----------



## altersalat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

ich würd mal sagen das kommt drauf an wie du sie einsetzen willst.


----------



## Willhelm Klink (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

also ich würd stippen da hat barschjäger recht,macht mehr spass


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> wo an der Wand?|kopfkrat ich denke mal du meinst was besser ist zum Fangen von Köderfischen,oder?
> Ich Benutze am Rhein immer ne Senke,bissel Brot rein und ab ins Wasser damit,hab eigentlich immer ein paar drin,mit eine Köderfischreuse hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.




Is ne Senke im Rhein überhaupt erlaubt ?
Bonn gehört doch zu NRW wenn ich mich nicht irre und da stand in meiner Karte immer drin das ne Senke nicht erlaubt ist !

Aber wo erlaubt würd ich ganz klar Senke sagen ...


----------



## ulschi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Ich hatte früher immer großen Erfolg mit einer transparenten Köderfisch-Reuse. Aber, ob diese hier erlaubt ist?


----------



## altersalat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Is ne Senke im Rhein überhaupt erlaubt ?
> Bonn gehört doch zu NRW wenn ich mich nicht irre und da stand in meiner Karte immer drin das ne Senke nicht erlaubt ist !
> 
> Aber wo erlaubt würd ich ganz klar Senke sagen ...


das is doch eh überall unterschiedlich....und ich denk mal weder Bonn noch der Rhein sind allzu klein....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Jo aber mit der Rheinkarte von Nrw darf man halt den gesamten Rhein dort befischen ...


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Die Senke hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man damit auch mal einen Hecht hochziehen kann, wenn der Kescher daheim im Schrank steht und man spontan vom Steg geangelt hat.#q #q #q 

Mach das mal mit einer Reuse|supergri


----------



## altersalat (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Senke hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man damit auch mal einen Hecht hochziehen kann, wenn der Kescher daheim im Schrank steht und man spontan vom Steg geangelt hat.#q #q #q
> 
> Mach das mal mit einer Reuse|supergri


???
hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie einen Hecht gefangen, wenn ich zufälligerweise keinen Kescher, aber eine aufgeklappte Senke dabeihatte...naja egal...

Der Vorteil der Reuse ist halt, dass du die auch einfach mal ne weile liegenlassen kannst beim Angeln oder über Nacht. Ich benutze allerdings auch fast nur Senken.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Ne Senke hat auch noch den entscheidenden Vorteil das man da immermal gute Barsche mit hochholt ...
Mein Rekord ist noch 4 ! Barsche über 30 cm auf einmal ...


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



			
				altersalat schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie einen Hecht gefangen, wenn ich zufälligerweise keinen Kescher, aber eine aufgeklappte Senke dabeihatte...naja egal...
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## altersalat (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

achja barsche lassen sich ja eigentlich IMMER mit der Senke fangen.


----------



## forellenudo (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*



> Is ne Senke im Rhein überhaupt erlaubt ?
> Bonn gehört doch zu NRW wenn ich mich nicht irre und da stand in meiner Karte immer drin das ne Senke nicht erlaubt ist !


Dann hast du eine andere Karte wie ich,denn in meiner steht nichts drin,und das wäre mir auch neu,denn schließlich Angele ich seit 30 Jahren am Rhein#6


----------



## MobyDicky (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Reuse hab ich noch nie probiert ( könnte daran liegen,dass ich gar keine hab :q ), mit der Senke klappts meist gut auf Barsche - manchmal auch größere #h :z  - ansonsten ist Stippe angesagt


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Moin, Moin.|wavey: 

Meine Wenigkeit bevorzugt die Senke. Sie ist fast immer dabei und schnell einsatzbereit.#6 #6 #6  

Mit ner Reuse habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Für meine 5 Köfi´s zwecks Aal oder Zander hat es bis jetzt immer gereicht.

_Mein Tipp_:   Senke rein, Brot nur leicht anfeuchten (Erfahrungssache) und
                 etwas hinterher.
                 Es zerfällt dann zu einer richtig schönen Wolke.
                 (macht Ukelei und Plötze heiß!!!)#6 #6 #6 

Grüsse an alle. Bis Bald.#h


----------



## Mr. Pink (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

vielleicht klappts ja auch mit ein bischen geschnätzeltem


----------



## Eddie (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Hi,

also die Reuse selbst, auch wenn man nur Köfis fangen will ist in Rheinland-Pfalz verboten. Die Reuse  ist nur den Berufsfischer.


Grüße


----------



## Seebaer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Mit einer Senke ist man flexibler und geht schneller als mit einer Reuse. 
Im Sommer werden auch mal Köfis gestippt.


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Ich denke sofern es erlaubt ist aufjedenfall reuse da du damit mehr fängst


----------



## Manni@rotauge (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

ja kann sein stimmt das denn echt mit den Knöpfen inner senke oda war das ein scherz


----------



## Fronk (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

und an was für einer stelle legt ihr die senke ins wasser?
oder ist die stelle egal, und köfi sind überall?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Ich benutze die Senke, da sie billig und unkompliziert ist. Außerdem halte ich sie für "schneller" als die Reuse, da man einen Quadratmeter Angriffsfläche unter wasser hat und die Fische nicht erst 2 winzige Löcher finden müssen um in die Reuse zu gelangen. Das ist aber auch nur eine Einschätzung, da ich keine Reuse besitze.

@ Manni:
Das mit den Knöpfen (/Spinnerblättchen und anderen Kleinkram) ist eine Glaubensfrage. Angeblich soll der Augenjäger Barsch dieses Klimbim besonders interessant finden und gezielt über die Senke gelockt werden. Ich habe es ausprobiert und hatte nicht den Eindruck, außerdem haben sich die Schnüre mit den Perlmuttknöpchen gerne ineinander und um die Senke verwickelt.
Ich halte zerschnittene Rotwürmchen für deutlich geeigneter. Anfüttern ist generell eine Super Idee. So kann man dann etwas gezielter bestimmte Arten senken.

@ Fronk
Naturgemäß sollte man da senken, wo sich die Fische aufhalten. Es gibt in vielen Gewässern bekannt "Senkstellen", wo sich Kleinfisch stapelt. Am Bocholter Aa-See (ist vielleicht für Manni interessant), gibt es eine Stelle, wo ich mit einem Senkzug über hundert fingerlange Rotaugen und Barsche erbeuten konnte. Da ging es so weit dass Angler aus anderen Vereinen eimerweise Köfis gewildert haben um sich einen Jahresvorrat einzufrieren.
Potentielle Köfi-Senkstellen sind in den Wärmeren Jahreszeiten flache und verkrautete Ecken, im Winter wirds schwieriger weil die Fische dann tiefer stehen. Daher packen im Winter auch viele Angler die Pickerrute aus.


----------



## Bienzli (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Ich fange meine Köfis meist auch mit der Senke. Jedoch gibt es Stellen z.B. Schilfbänken wo die Senke weniger geignet ist. Hier benutze ich die Stipprute. Funktioniert ganz gut!!!


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

ich würde eine senke nehem ist billiger und leichter und schneller zu handhaben ansonsten würde ic stippen
aber auf keinen fall reuse erlich gesagt das dauert mir zu lang wenn ich köfis will dann muss das schnell gehen
derNershofer


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

Senke:Senke in meisten Gewässer erlaubt vorteil: kurze warte zeit und auch mal größere fänge mit glück nachteil:  man muss öfters hochziehen bzw kontrolle(köder usw) Reuse:ist in vielen vielen gewässern nicht erlaubt vorteil:  an muss den köder weniger kontrollieren man ist dabei enspannter den die fische sind wenn sie reinschwimmen gefangen nachteil:  eventuell lange wartezeit keine beifänge(man fängt nur kleine fische)

ich bevorzuge die senke weil sie einfach mir keine schwierigkeiten bringt....die reuse unter umständen schon den nicht alle fische wissen wo sie reinschwimmen müssen:q

damit ist wohl die frage beantwortet das eine sekne besser ist(meine meinung)

gruß markus


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

moin

benutze auch ne senke vorallem im hafen unersetztlich für granat oder blicksches

gruß dirk


----------



## Fabi_ (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

was kommt dann in die reuse rein??????


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch- Reuse  oder Senke ?*

@fabi:  kleine weißfisch die ohne probleme durch das loch passen und eventuell aber selten Aal


----------

